# 3/30 Marginal chance



## billski (Mar 29, 2009)

There is a marginal change for accumulating snow in the north country Monday night.  All depends on the timing of the rain event and the transition to nighttime sub-freezing temps.  Marginal, for sure, but worth an eye.


----------



## whiteface valmas (Mar 29, 2009)

looks like sugarloaf will get 1-3 at the top, they always do


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

hopefully Mount Mansfield pulls a few inches!!!!  I'm heading up to $towe in 10 days..


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2009)

Snowing in Lake Placid.

Wow, Pico is closed already.


----------



## danny p (Mar 30, 2009)

billski said:


> Wow, Pico is closed already.



With damn near full coverage.  I was up there Saturday and it was great....


----------



## danny p (Mar 30, 2009)

dumping on the K1 cam right now...sight for sore eyes!

http://www.killington.com/winter/the_mountain/k1_webcam/index.html


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2009)

First tracks tomorrow may be interesting...


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 30, 2009)

Belleayre's website says they are getting snow!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2009)

Cannon is saying snow up high.


----------



## billski (Mar 31, 2009)

Resorts report, 3/31:

Bolton 6-8" WOW!
Stowe 1-3"
Jay 2"
Sugarbush 2"


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 31, 2009)

now if only it could last we;d have extra innings!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2009)

tekweezle said:


> now if only it could last we;d have extra innings!



FWIW *Bolton is still open.  Closing on Sunday.*


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2009)

I skied at Stratton today and they got about 3-4" at the summit and nothing at the base of Skyship. Temps maxed out at 30F this afternoon at the summit.


----------

